# abercrombie's new wakely perfume



## sierrao (Mar 11, 2009)

i smelled it at the store at first it smells like orange juice but after a minute or two it goes away and i love it!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 11, 2009)

*sigh* I WISH I lived near an A&F!!!!!


----------

